#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  oom/tante (familie) gezocht voor 1 dag tegen vergoeding

## sherien

Selaam allemaal,

Misschien is dit een raar oproep maar ik probeer het toch. Omdat ik zelf weinig familie heb en dit bij bepaalde dingen zo erg mis ben ik op zoek naar iemand die mij zou kunnen helpen wellicht ook tegen een vergoeding.*Ik ben sherien en woonachtig in nederland het gooi. 

Ik ben op zoek naar een broeder of zuster van gemiddelde leeftijd misschien die voor een keer mij zou kunnen helpen. Het gaat er namelijk om dat er iemand is die met me wilt trouwen waarvan ik niet helemaal zeker ben of deze man het echt meent met mij.zijn aantal dingen gebeurd. Ik zou zo graag willen dat iemand met mij deze persoon belt en de nodige vragen stelt zodat ik zeker weet dat dit serieus is. Ik mis deze steun omdat ik weinig familie heb in nederland. Het is maar een klein iets maar het zou veel voor me betekenen. Daarom vraag ik een van me broeders of zusters als iemand me zou kunnen helpen. Omdat ik haast geen familie heb en ik niet wil dat er gespeeld met me word vraag ik iemand bij deze om hulp misschien een dagje af te spreken en dit te bespreken uiteraard kan dit tegen een mooie vergoeding wellicht een mooi bedrag. Ik hoop dat er begrip voor is en iemand zou kunnen indenken Hoe het is als je geen familie heb. InschAllah is er iemand die me zou kunnen helpen omdat ik dit op een goede manIer wil laten lopen. Mochten er moslim zusters zijn die iemand kennen dan hoor ik dit uiteraard ook graag.

Groetjes*
Sherien

----------


## Megrabia00

> Selaam allemaal,
> 
> Misschien is dit een raar oproep maar ik probeer het toch. Omdat ik zelf weinig familie heb en dit bij bepaalde dingen zo erg mis ben ik op zoek naar iemand die mij zou kunnen helpen wellicht ook tegen een vergoeding.*Ik ben sherien en woonachtig in nederland het gooi. 
> 
> Ik ben op zoek naar een broeder of zuster van gemiddelde leeftijd misschien die voor een keer mij zou kunnen helpen. Het gaat er namelijk om dat er iemand is die met me wilt trouwen waarvan ik niet helemaal zeker ben of deze man het echt meent met mij.zijn aantal dingen gebeurd. Ik zou zo graag willen dat iemand met mij deze persoon belt en de nodige vragen stelt zodat ik zeker weet dat dit serieus is. Ik mis deze steun omdat ik weinig familie heb in nederland. Het is maar een klein iets maar het zou veel voor me betekenen. Daarom vraag ik een van me broeders of zusters als iemand me zou kunnen helpen. Omdat ik haast geen familie heb en ik niet wil dat er gespeeld met me word vraag ik iemand bij deze om hulp misschien een dagje af te spreken en dit te bespreken uiteraard kan dit tegen een mooie vergoeding wellicht een mooi bedrag. Ik hoop dat er begrip voor is en iemand zou kunnen indenken Hoe het is als je geen familie heb. InschAllah is er iemand die me zou kunnen helpen omdat ik dit op een goede manIer wil laten lopen. Mochten er moslim zusters zijn die iemand kennen dan hoor ik dit uiteraard ook graag.
> 
> Groetjes*
> Sherien


Stuur privebericht mocht je nog hulp willen

----------

